# high temperature stable whipped topping recipe search



## karen o. (Jan 16, 2007)

HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR A RECIPE FOR A WHIPPED TOPPING , WHICH IS SUITABLE FOR HOT TEMPERATURES. THIS TOPPING IS ALSO NON-DAIRY. I HAVE TRAVELED ALL OVER THE PLACE, BUT COULDN'T FIND THE RECIPE. THIS TOPPING IS VERY LIGHT AND AIRY IN TEXTURE. IT IS ALSO STABLE ENOUGH THAT ONE CAN MAKE ROSES OUT OF THIS TOPPING. THEY USE THIS A LOT IN THE TROPICAL REGIONS, BECAUSE OF THE HUMIDITY AND HIGH TEMPERATURE. IT IS VERY STABLE FOR THIS TEMPERATURE. THEY TEND TO USE IT FOR CAKE DECORATING. I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THIS RECIPE. I LIVE IN A RUAL PLACE WHICH IT HENDERS ME FROM GETTING THE PRODUCT ALREADY MADE, IF THEY MAKE IT. I HAVE ASKED EVERYONE WHOM I CAME IN CONTACT WITH, IN THE BAKERY, THEY DIDN'T KNOW THE RECIPE FOR IT. iF ANYONE KNOWS PLEASE HELP!!!!:bounce: 
KAREN O.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

IMHPO and to step out on a ledge here....


I personally have never heard of such a product other than hydrogenated oils. This may be what you're looking for.?.? Unfortunately as you may well know malready these oils are like poison to your system tho.

There may be a better solution, it's meringue decorations. The meringue is stabilized with cream of tartar and then piped out just like regular roses (or other decorative choices onto parchment and baked/dried in the oven. Unfortunately they are not creamy like whipped cream and have a sort of chaulky texture. I have an old cookbook that utilizes this technique. 
I hope this helps


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The most popular one is a product called 'BetterCream' I believe it is made by the Richs company.
HTH's
pan


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

That one rings a bell! Forgot about good old fashioned "Richwhip" in the blue foil can too. Scarry stuff but it is pretty indestructable. I've seen that stuff sit on a buffet for hours and not falter.


----------



## karen o. (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I will try the meringue tip. I've tried to get the Bettercream over the internet , and I was told that i live too far out of the range for it to be delivered to me, that is one of the reasons why I am looking for the recipe. "Richwhip"?? What is that? Is it a powder or a liquid form. where can I find that? I really like this site, I found it accidently while trying to look up the recipe. If you all don't mind I am going to tell my friends about the site. And again I want to say thank you.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

It comes in liquid form if I remember correctly. I even think they have a pre-whipped version too


----------



## karen o. (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you, I will look for it.:lips:


----------



## karen o. (Jan 16, 2007)

I couldn't find it. I looked on the internet, and the only thing that I found stated that they only sell this product commercially owned companies or private owned bakers. I even tried to call them; they further confirmed the information that I have acpuired. Would this topping be equivelant to whipped buttrcream icing. If so, does anyone have therecipe for this?
Thanks, 
Karen


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I think you're talking about the Wilton recipe for buttercream also known as "class buttercream". It is made with Crisco (vegetable shortening, hydrogenated oil), sugar, flavoring and coloring. You can also buy it in cans, but it's much more expensive that way. You can make it stiff (for roses) or add a tablespoon of water to make it less stiff, for covering the cake etc.

I don't like the taste, but lots of at-home cake decorators love it.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

The kind of topping you are looking for is used at home for holidays and for Kosher meals. It is a non dairy topping and is usually frozen until thawed and whipped. Ask you grocer if they carry non dairy whipped toppings or Kosher non dairy whipped topping.

Otherwise, just use Butter Cream, Swiss or Italian should hold up.
:bounce:


----------



## thecakeplace (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Karen just wanted you to no that u can buy non dairy whip topping at Sams club from the bakery where u order cakes at!!!  I own a bakery in Durant,OK and this is where I get mine it is also very cheap.


----------

